# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  AppRating.ru - система с оплатой за выполнение заданий рекламодателей

## cpa

Переходите по ссылке apprating.ru/127e7 при регистрации на компьютере и набирайте реферальный код 127e7 при регистрации своем на мобильном телефоне. При использовании кода вы сразу получаете +5 рублей на свой баланс.

Добрый день! Сегодня почти у каждого человека есть мобильный телефон, но не каждый знает, что с помощью него можно начать зарабатывать реальные деньги. Сервис AppRating поможет вам в этом. Расскажу подробнее. Имея телефон, планшет, работающие под Android или iPad, iPhone работающие под iOS вы наверняка посещали google play, AppStore, чтобы скачать нужную вам программу или игру. Такие приложение разрабатываются достаточно часто. Из-за этого возникает довольно большая конкуренция между их создателями и если приложение будет не на топовых позициях - его вряд ли кто скачает, да что уж там.. до него вряд ли кто-то долистает. Именно поэтому необходимо повысить его рейтинг и поднять в списке приложений. За это создатели готовы платить. Сервис AppRating как раз находит рекламодателей и предоставляет задания, которые нужно выполнить, чтобы заработать. И это легко - выполняешь простое задание и получаешь свои деньги на личный счет. 
	А теперь о заданиях. Предусмотрено 2 типа заданий:
"Установить приложение" - вам нужно просто скачать приложение с Google Play или AppStore, запустить его и нажать кнопку "Проверить".
"Установить и оставить отзыв" - необходимо скачать приложение с Google Play или AppStore, поставить 5 звезд и оставить положительный комментарий (Делается на странице приложения в Google Play или AppStore). Затем запустить его и нажать кнопку "Проверить". Отзыв нужно писать содержательный( не 3-4 слова), чтобы не попасть в черный список, - это контролируется.
Чтобы начать выполнять задания необходимо зарегистрироваться на сайте apprating.ru. После этого - скачать приложение, зайти под своим аккаунтом (ввести логин и пароль). Разберем подробнее по шагам, чтобы наверняка было понятно. 


заходите на сайт, нажимаете кнопку “Регистрация”


В появившемся окне регистрации вводите свои данные. Тип необходимо выбрать -”исполнитель”. Указать свой e-mail, который будет вашим логином при входе в систему и пароль. Также поставьте галочку, подтверждая что вы согласны с правилами использования сервиса. 


заходите в аккаунт  под своим логином и паролем


Для начала выполнения заданий для Android, необходимо установить приложение. Для начала выполнения заданий для iOs, необходимо перейти по ссылке http://apprating.ru/ios/app. 



Теперь вы можете выполнять задания(их можно увидеть во вкладке “задания”) и зарабатывать реальные деньги

Деньги, которые вы уже заработали находятся на вашем личном счете. Их количество можно проверить нажав “Мой баланс”. Вы сами можете выбрать куда их перевести: на счет своего мобильного или Webmoney.

Вы так же можете зарабатывать еще больше, приглашая своих друзей. Они будут выполнять задания, а вы будете получать 10% от их заработка.  Для этого нужно зайти в раздел -”Рефералы”, там написана ваша реферальная ссылка, вы будете получать свой процент, если друзья перейдут по ней.

Ничего сложного в заработке на мобильном с приложением AppRating нет. С этим сервисом вы сможете зарабатывать, находясь в любом месте, а по сравнению с другими видами заработка, здесь выплачивают более крупные суммы денег.

----------

